# No automount process



## sdf (Aug 30, 2018)

Hello,

Why can't I see automount in the process by `ps -ax` when using autofs?

# service automount start
# service automountd start
# service autounmountd start

The automountd and autounmountd exist, but no automount. Why?


And if changes to /etc/auto_master and map file, Do all three processes have to be restarted?

Thanks,


----------



## SirDice (Aug 30, 2018)

For the same reason you typically don't see a mount(8) process. It runs, does its thing, then exits. So the process is very short-lived. Unless you are very, very fast, the process is already finished when you're still typing 'ps'. The others, like automountd(8) are daemons, i.e. processes that continuously run in the background.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daemon_(computing)


----------

